# Schneider's Double S Saddles?



## EquineCookies (Mar 22, 2012)

Schneider's is a very reputable brand and dealer. I have not used any of their saddles but their other products are certainly good quality. I recently got a leather halter and lead from there and the leather is only slightly stiff, even brand new. My BO orders almost all of her equipment from there, and almost all her blankets and sheets are from there. I can't tell you anything about their saddles but seeing as their other equipment is also excellent quality, I wouldn't see why their saddles wouldn't be.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

If you are talking about one of these Double S Tulsa All Around Saddle in Work at Schneider Saddlery

Sneiders like so many others is now selling Imported Junk, Hollow Fiberglass Trees... aghhhhhh


.


----------



## commonfish (Jan 2, 2011)

EquineCookies said:


> Schneider's is a very reputable brand and dealer. I have not used any of their saddles but their other products are certainly good quality. I recently got a leather halter and lead from there and the leather is only slightly stiff, even brand new. My BO orders almost all of her equipment from there, and almost all her blankets and sheets are from there. I can't tell you anything about their saddles but seeing as their other equipment is also excellent quality, I wouldn't see why their saddles wouldn't be.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That's what I'm banking on- that Schneider's wouldn't be selling something that they knew was junk or unsafe. I just hear so many stories of folks getting junk and I worry.

Yes, that is the saddle that I have, SouthernTrailsGA. I know that Double S is headquartered in Greenville,TX, but just where they make the saddles is unclear.


----------



## commonfish (Jan 2, 2011)

Ok, SouthernTrails, now you've got my brain working and worrying. The tree is said to be a "lightweight fiberglass," but it does come with a 10 year warranty. Now I'm worrying that the tree might not hold up, but would they back the tree for 10 years if it wasn't made to last? The leather, the stitching, the tooling, all of that is good quality, multiple folks have looked at it and been impressed- I'm not worried much about that, but the tree...


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

commonfish said:


> Ok, SouthernTrails, now you've got my brain working and worrying. The tree is said to be a "lightweight fiberglass," but it does come with a 10 year warranty. Now I'm worrying that the tree might not hold up, but would they back the tree for 10 years if it wasn't made to last? The leather, the stitching, the tooling, all of that is good quality, multiple folks have looked at it and been impressed- I'm not worried much about that, but the tree...


Schneider's stands behind their products 110%. Even a cheap plastic matt puller. I called to order another one when one of mine broke (heck they are just cheap plastic) and instead, they sent me a new one, no charge, postage paid, IMMEDIATELY. I won't buy a blanket from anyone but Schneiders and if someone gave me one of their saddles and it fit my horse and me and was comfortable, I'd ride it til one of us died with no worries about them standing behind it.


----------



## commonfish (Jan 2, 2011)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> Schneider's stands behind their products 110%. Even a cheap plastic matt puller. I called to order another one when one of mine broke (heck they are just cheap plastic) and instead, they sent me a new one, no charge, postage paid, IMMEDIATELY. I won't buy a blanket from anyone but Schneiders and if someone gave me one of their saddles and it fit my horse and me and was comfortable, I'd ride it til one of us died with no worries about them standing behind it.


Thank you! Voice of reason-I'm worried about the tree, and the tree is under warranty for ten years. Even _if_ it does fail, I've got good people behind it. Ok, no more worrying. 

I was shocked Christmas morning to unwrap it, that's for sure! I keep looking over at it and think wow, I have a new saddle!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

commonfish said:


> Thank you! Voice of reason-I'm worried about the tree, and the tree is under warranty for ten years. Even _if_ it does fail, I've got good people behind it. Ok, no more worrying.
> 
> I was shocked Christmas morning to unwrap it, that's for sure! I keep looking over at it and think wow, I have a new saddle!


It looks like a pretty decent quality every day saddle. For the price, I wouldn't expect Dale Chavez but I would expect a good working/lesson type saddle that I could ride every day for several years.


----------



## commonfish (Jan 2, 2011)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> It looks like a pretty decent quality every day saddle. For the price, I wouldn't expect Dale Chavez but I would expect a good working/lesson type saddle that I could ride every day for several years.



Exactly what I'm hoping to get out of it. Spiff it up for shows sometimes, but able to hold up for everyday. I only ride about 3 times a week, and I go back and forth between hunt seat and western, so well taken care of, I hope this will last me many years. Or at least long enough that I will be at a point where I can afford a rough out from Harris. :wink:


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

commonfish said:


> Ok, SouthernTrails, now you've got my brain working and worrying. The tree is said to be a "lightweight fiberglass," but it does come with a 10 year warranty. Now I'm worrying that the tree might not hold up, but would they back the tree for 10 years if it wasn't made to last? The leather, the stitching, the tooling, all of that is good quality, multiple folks have looked at it and been impressed- I'm not worried much about that, but the tree...


My guess for the warranty is because it has a hollow fiberglass tree and to sell them they have to give a long warranty.

This is the same type of tree in double t, king series and so many no names people are selling, these things are made in india and pakistan.

Why would a tree need a 5 year or 10 year warranty? 99% of the time if a tree is defective it will break in the first dozen rides, it will not become defective 3, 6, 9 years later :wink:


.


----------



## commonfish (Jan 2, 2011)

I actually emailed the saddle specialist at Schneider's this morning, and she let me know that the tree is actually wood wrapped in fiberglass, so it's not hollow fiberglass, thankfully. Also, I have asked her where these are made, as I'm curious to know. Will let y'all know what I hear.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

commonfish said:


> I actually emailed the saddle specialist at Schneider's this morning, and she let me know that the tree is actually wood wrapped in fiberglass, so it's not hollow fiberglass, thankfully. Also, I have asked her where these are made, as I'm curious to know. Will let y'all know what I hear.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Well, that is good to know, a little slip like that can be disastrous.

.


----------

